# DVR Service not active anymore



## mrfixit454 (Feb 9, 2004)

OK,
Shortly after DTV/TIvo fixed the rebooting problem, I started getting messages to activate my DVR service. About once every 4 to 5 days for the past 2 weeks or so. Today it tells me the same thing but info says my account is closed and the DVR won't record. Everything else works fine. This is the HR10-250. 

A call to DTV did not help. They had me do all sorts of reboots (which I had already done before I called) and they sent some info down which did not help. They want to replace the receiver and I told them no thank-you and would wait a few days. He said they had no known issues about this problem and told him there were a few online with the same problem. 

I have an SD-DVR40 I can re-activate but I really don't think it is the receiver. Or I can dump the DTV DVR service and just run with my 2 DVD Tivos but I hate to lose the functionality of the HR10. I also have a few spare HR10s but don't want to hassle getting them online yet. 

This stinks!

Fixit


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

I'm not seeing this on my Tivo. Are others seeing this problem?


----------



## mrfixit454 (Feb 9, 2004)

Ok.. Please bear with me....

Here are the steps I took today. For review, HR10-250, 1T drive, stock other than that. cant record, dvr service inactive and account closed according to the DVR.

1.	Replaced power supply with another HR10 unit.. although 2 caps had slight bulges, this made no difference
2.	Replaced HD w/ a backup HD. Ran through guided setup, reauthorization etc. this also made no difference.
3.	Called DTV, they removed and added DVR service, they tried a few more things on their end to no avail. I asked for a new card and they told me they could not do it even though I said it was my $20. I asked to go up and was then told I could try it but probably would not solve my problem. They agreed to send me a new card but she would need to send me to the activation dept. (which is where I tried to go first). This gal had been there 2 years BTW. She wanted to send me a new unit and I declined. I had her turn off my RV 13 year old hughes box and reactivate my Hughes DVR40. This unit came back online and records fine.
4.	Card activation got ready to send me a new card and then asked the problem. She wanted me to test the card reader by having me put another card in from one of my other receivers when I did this, it asked me to put in a valid card. This told her my reader was OK and my card was bad until she asked if I had a picture. Since I did, she said the unit would need to be replaced. I declined but she had sympathy since her daughter refuses it give up her hr10.

Everything works OK, I get my programming, both tuners work, buffer works, it just wont record. I get the Service Message #81 and to connect to DVR service. I do, it downloads and still wont record. I cant look at search by title, I cant look at season pass, I cant look at to do list, nothing on the Pick Programs to record window. (the back up drive let me select these from the list then told me to activate service once I went a step further in sub menus)

So.. they are not sending me a card, I left the unit online but only on Antenna and phone line (so we can watch pre-recorded shows and HD OTA) and I am using my DVR40 for sat service for now. I have a backup HR10 that I could have activated but would need to wait for an access card so I might do that later.

Any clues? I need to read up if I can build a drive on the backup HR10 and copy the shows from the broken HR10. The old is a 1T SATA drive with a PATA backplane adapter. Maybe it is still the access card? I need to see if Weaknees fixes card readers or can fix this problem. ( see CCS? is out of business)


----------



## stahta01 (Dec 23, 2001)

Really dumb question; is the phone line hooked up; I thought the DTivo still needed to call in once to the Tivo Server.

Series 2 Stand alone owner, never owned DTivo,
Tim S.


----------



## reubanks (Feb 19, 2006)

A friend of mine is having this issue with an R10 as well (it had previously had the reboot issue). 

I have asked him to hook up the phone line and try a couple of calls to the mothership and we'll see if that helps at all.

Randy


----------



## mrfixit454 (Feb 9, 2004)

Tim,
No question is dumb.... Yes it is hooked up and has always been hooked up. I forced many calls in the last 24 hours to see if that solves the problem but no dice. 

I just read a bunch of posts back in 07 where at least 6 people with this message #81 put a new card in and it solved their problem. I may call again tomorrow and ask for a card. It is worth the $20 to me so I at least know that no stone is unturned.

Fixit


----------



## ss_sea_ya (Sep 2, 2010)

I guess you can tell them your dog ate your card...
Did you try the "refresh" yourself thru the website?


----------



## mrfixit454 (Feb 9, 2004)

ss_sea_ya said:


> I guess you can tell them your dog ate your card...
> Did you try the "refresh" yourself thru the website?


Yes, Several times each time I made a change.


----------



## kenr (Dec 26, 1999)

Are you getting no video and no sound too on live TV? If so, and you just replaced the power supply, then the access card might have been damaged by the bad power supply. Have the access card replaced.


----------



## mrfixit454 (Feb 9, 2004)

I get sound and video before and after power supply. everything works except recording. The buffer works fine. Though there is no difference in anything with the power supply. I am not sure there is anything wrong with the original supply. I only changed it because others had said it fixed their problem. Will change the card since others have said it solved their problem. I had asked DTV if they ever get bad cards. She said in 2 years 4 or 5 that she has seen. 99&#37; of the time it is not the card. My experience has been I am usually in the 1% when people say that. I will call tomorrow and get a card.


----------



## mrfixit454 (Feb 9, 2004)

OK new card on the way... though they just about have me convinced it is the unit. I wish I knew these things well enough to know what in particular is checking account status in the receiver. I checked for usual caps on the main board but did not see anything wrong at fist glance. Don;t think it is the hard drive since an older drive that was working does the same thing.

They told me 3-5 days for a card. I'll post the outcome then.


----------



## mrfixit454 (Feb 9, 2004)

After a long day of working on my water heater and other to do lists, I check the mail at 11pm and there was the new access card from DTV. Put it in and followed the directions. It eventually connected me with DTV and the guy had to do a few things but it did not take long.

I am happy to report that my HR10-250 is fully functional again and records just fine even though DTV said new access cards usually don't fix my problem. As stated earlier, I had picture and sound but could not record (Account closed). I guess typically when an access card is bad, you get no picture or sound. This definitely was worth the $20 to test it out and it paid off. 

My hypothesis now is a marginal power supply with all the constant reboots in December did the card in. I have a backup PS in there now but will order a new or replacement tomorrow.

Thanks to those that helped me along the way. 

Fixit


----------

